# pics of your rigs



## muney pit

I have noticed there are no sticky threads on this site. Is there a way a Mod can make a sticky of everyones boats. Not even sure if its something people want to do or if it should be in a different section. Since so many of us go to Conroe/Livingston it would be cool to have a thread of local guys boat. Maybe? What do you guys think?


----------



## Reel Time

I was thinking more on the line of posting up pics of the boats of potickers and rude boaters.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think I remember such a thread in the Boating Forum in the past, but it was not a sticky.


----------



## HawgTied

My new sled. This picture is from late January right after I picked it up. No potlicker or rude boater here, although it seems to be that season. I usually fish Lake Houston. If you see me out, give me holler!


----------



## bubbas kenner

*y knot*

Paid for dont laugh.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Reel Time said:


> I was thinking more on the line of posting up pics of the boats of potickers and rude boaters.


We would run outa space.lol


----------



## muney pit

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think I remember such a thread in the Boating Forum in the past, but it was not a sticky.


can we make one here? I dont know if this site is even able to? it would be nice insted of always haveing to bump it up


----------



## Sunbeam

Here's my favorite rig.

Sorry, I'm off my meds again.


----------



## DCAVA

^^^LOL


----------



## JSF

Post em up! I got a hideous flat bottom so ill refrain but I like seeing em!

-Jeff-


----------



## muney pit

My two. Not sure why the bottom pics always turn sidways. Its not like that on my phone


----------



## wwind3




----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures

They look a little more accessorized now, but here are ours.
22' Triton Sea Flight
24' Blazer Bay


----------



## muney pit

Awesome boats guys.


----------



## SetDaHook

22' Sea Pro


----------



## fin&feather

My personal favorite find on here, been a great boat!


----------



## Texcop153

*My Rig*

Poor man's boat. 1995 Ranger 491VS 200 Mariner. Been a great boat especially since I put the MinnKota Terrova 80 Ipilot on the front.


----------



## supertunnel

*mama and son having fun*

fun day blue wave 180 supertunnel great boat for our family


----------



## Chadgreen

It does the job lol


----------



## whsalum

Now don't laugh at my 3, the first one in my younger days I stretched an inner tube around it and floated every creek in the big thicket. I killed a million squirrels out of this rig and caught no telling how many bass . Good times :walkingsm


----------



## ak

The ol boat


----------



## wwind3

...well since it's throwback Thursday--my favorite boat-1979 Venture 115 Merc.


----------



## Chadgreen

Just picked this rig up for my girl friend. Suprizing her after work.


----------



## Texcop153

*1995 Ranger 491vs*

Oakley Big Bass on Conroe


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Old one yall all know. 









New to me but used. After 4 month of a lot work and sweat. She is finally ready.

Wife also call it the second wife since i am always in garage working on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ77360

*My boat*

This is a few days after I bought it in 2009. It is a used 2005. Great boat!


----------



## Castaway2

*Paid for*

and always a work in process but she is closer to finished now then she was yesterday LOL yeah right!! Fishing mostly out of Lake Houston


----------



## DJ77360

Oh, I failed to state the make of my boat.......Sorry.
It is a Pathfinder 2200V with a Yamaha 200.


----------



## Chunknwind

2012 tracker pro guide 16'


----------



## big D.

Hey Ken.Huynh, that was you I passed at the ramp Saturday! Nice Boat! What year is your Fishmaster, 04' or 05'?

I have an 04' Fishmaster 22'. I have a back seat now (not shown in pic).


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Also Fish Master 2004. But it was from a Salt Water user that he didn't really take super good care of it and you know what Salt do if you don't take good care. Wasn't in real bad, but I am picky so got everything redone that I could.

BTW Hi man, Hope you had better lucky then me. Couldn't find anything, probably that why no one else was on lake that morning.


----------



## ranger374v

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D.

I hate to admit it, but we got skunked. I found a huge school of fish near midlake in 16 FOW, but the fish wouldn't bite at all! I checked from Browders all the way to midlake and went home empty. That strong east/northeast wind had the fish messed up! I saw about 2-3 boats fishing all afternoon, so I knew the morning must have been tough! Next time I will stop and say hi!


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Now we know . Not many Fish Master boat on lake. They should have some kind of 2cooler flag. So we can identify each other 2cooler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluiis

*Skunked*

Hey Big D, I went yesterday and had the lake almost to myself only seeing
two other boats all day. After trying every spot I know of, I was only able to catch one keeper White Bass. It was strange to be the only boat at the island when I tried it and that is where I caught the only keeper.

Had to replace my I phone with the new 6s and they say has a better camera. Here is a sunrise photo on LL yesterday from the iphone.

Next time you go, please take your Skunk back home with you:walkingsm


----------



## big D.

Sorry man! Here is my sunset pic from Saturday on my IPhone 4s. At least the views were nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Here the pic from my camp site this pass weekend. Awesome view.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34

Sure Pretty sun Rise and view


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Ken, this web site has 2cooler flags for sale:
http://www.gardnerandmartin.com/products/2-cool-fishing-flag#.VihA3yVVhBc

Before ordering, confirm that this is a reputable site/business (a Pasadena, TX address is listed) and that they have permission to sell these items.


----------



## GaryI

Tracker Pro Guide V-175 Combo. Best part of it is the iPilot. Definitely the smartest thing in the boat - a good, reliable & silent companion.


----------



## housewolf

F/V Potlicker; coming to a fishing hole near you!
Tin boat; Excel 220 Bay Pro, Etec 150
This cruddy cell phone pic is the only one I have of it in the water...


----------



## wwind3

.....mornin' everyone!


----------



## dbullard

Don't laugh she is 33 years old.


----------



## Northern fisherman

*87 Astro glass*

Don't feel bad dbullard this ones 28 yrs old the guy who had it before me kept it immaculate, still running strong it floats and gets me from a-b one of my better investments! Its brought us lots of fun and smiles


----------



## Snookered

not exactly a LL or Conroe boat, LOL....my laguna madre skiff...


----------



## nikki

In my hyday of tournment fishing say like the 1971 EbbTide, later placed on bow of 1976 Glastron T161. Memories are made of this.


----------



## CmackR56

My BassCat


----------



## Bluiis

*Bass Cat*



CmackR56 said:


> My BassCat


I see where your Cat wants to ride in your Bass Cat.


----------



## osage243

*2014 Epic*

Here's my 2014 Epic.


----------



## TPerkins

New Rig









Old Rig


----------



## marshhunter

TPerkins said:


> New Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rig


When we going fishing!? How things been amigo?


----------



## TPerkins

Been going good, lots of working!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSparky

Here's mine
2015 Pathfinder 2200


----------



## Yort69

You cant be a potlicker when you're always first man to the honey hole.
Fast as fast can be, you'll never catch me !...:biggrin:


----------



## lukin

I wanted a bass boat and she wanted a ski boat, so we compromised and bought a ski boat:










Still works just fine for fishing the main lake, and I won't pot-lick anyone because I won't go past Cape Malibu on the Northside in a full inboard!










Have a 14' john boat I'm in the midst of repairing that gets me around my cove and back up towards Lewis Creek Reservoir when I'm feeling the itch to go chasin.


----------



## 9121SS

I spend more time pulling kids around than I do fishing, but I don't mind at all! How do y'all like my red neck ski pole? Makes it look like a shrimp boat. LOL


----------



## Ditto

*2002 Baystealth*

Here's one of mine. Have a 15' jon boat for the river trips also.


----------



## Mjhartz87

old boat. 


new boat.


----------



## dk2429

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> They look a little more accessorized now, but here are ours.
> 22' Triton Sea Flight
> 24' Blazer Bay


I see that Blazer Bay at Livingston State Park all the time! Why is the console way up front??


----------



## Mjhartz87

that blazer is a fishin machine captained by mike, with LLA. to this day i have not seen a boat thats set up as good as his. having the console up front allows him to have a good group of people have room to fish. it opens up that whole boat quite i bit. when you stand in the middle it feels a heck of a lot bigger than 24ft since the console doesnt divide the boat up


----------



## Chadgreen

1967 12ft Jon. Project


----------



## dk2429

Here's mine. 2008 Majek 22 Extreme with a 225 Merc Optimax Pro XS. 8' power pole, Garmin 74SV, 70# Min Mota Maxxum, 6 inch Bobs Flatjac hydraulic jack plate.


----------



## crappiecandy29

I have the Ranger and a Sea Fox.


----------



## jimtexas68

My 06 Alumacraft 1860 tunnel hull with 90hp Yamaha


----------



## scott2h2

Our 93 Boston Whaler Jet that was given to us. Fun little boat and easy to fish out of. This was taken when we picked it up a year ago. Had to do some motor work to get it running right, found out it does not like ethanol gas even when it is treated. Still working on it for mods and accessories. See you on the lake soon.


----------

